# Metseecoe(Mexico)Quiet/Too Quiet



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I crossed today to cancell my permits. Truck and Visa. I sat and talked to the toll both guy for about 5 min. on the way in ( nobody behind me). And on the way out there was no line. Everybody was COOL but there was an Erie feeling in the air. I ain't goin back till openin mornin.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Your braver than me. There's nothing across that border that I cant live without or find here in Texas. There's a different level of danger/threat along the border that Ive heard some pretty stern warnings about. My buddy's who live in Larado and Zapata both say the same thing..... don't go. You dont have to tell me twice.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It's a great place to go if you need a break from all of the mexicans. The ones on this side are far from cool or quiet these days.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I spoke with a customer in Harlingen and she told me that the family of a lady she works with received a phone call telling them to don't come back to visit their 300-400 acre ranch in Mexico. They were told that it was no longer theirs.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> It's a great place to go if you need a break from all of the mexicans.


Great place? I wouldn't quite go that far...


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

It was also "no Mexican" day yesterday. Seriously, I heard on the radio that in protest of the Arizona immigration law, some group wanted all mexicans to stay at home so that Texas would feel the economic impact. 

I was in Del Rio yesterday and it was very quiet at the Border Patrol checkpoint. Right now, two Cartels have kicked it up a notch and are going after each other. I think you guys that hunt Mexico are nuts. I used to go over there quite a bit, but as a ******, I stick out too much for these times. I'm also not sure what is going to change on opening day. For the cartels, everyday is opening day. In my opinion, there are going to be hunters that will be targeted. Right now, the cartels are making statements to show who is in charge. They burnt down a prominent candy manufacturer in Acuna and then killed the chief of police, chopped him up and dumped him where the candy factory used to be.


----------



## Gladiator1993 (Feb 23, 2010)

My town in Roma Texas, my father and my sister live there, I have people that stay on the other side of the border, Them cartels are no joke !!!! We use to go to our ranch in mexico ,thank god we sold it before all this got started. Guy's stay away rumors in the air for this weekend " major showndown again" hope the rumor stays a rumor. Stay away !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Pathfinder said:


> It was also "no Mexican" day yesterday. Seriously, I heard on the radio that in protest of the Arizona immigration law, some group wanted all mexicans to stay at home so that Texas would feel the economic impact.
> .


 Uh, oksad2sm

Its a shame. I used to love Mexico.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Pathfinder said:


> It was also "no Mexican" day yesterday. Seriously, I heard on the radio that in protest of the Arizona immigration law, some group wanted all mexicans to stay at home so that Texas would feel the economic impact.
> 
> I was in Del Rio yesterday and it was very quiet at the Border Patrol checkpoint. Right now, two Cartels have kicked it up a notch and are going after each other. I think you guys that hunt Mexico are nuts. I used to go over there quite a bit, but as a ******, I stick out too much for these times. I'm also not sure what is going to change on opening day. For the cartels, everyday is opening day. In my opinion, there are going to be hunters that will be targeted. Right now, the cartels are making statements to show who is in charge. They burnt down a prominent candy manufacturer in Acuna and then killed the chief of police, chopped him up and dumped him where the candy factory used to be.


Acuna was the last of the safe places in my opinion. We hunt in Del Rio. Was it the Chief of Acuna that got killed? I haven't heard this one yet. sad2sm How's Del Rio? Getting reports of alot of green!!!!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

A friend of mine consults for a big ranch about 100 miles across from Eagle Pass. They flew in there Tuesday unannounced because they didn't want to advertise they were coming. They said there had been reports of the bad guys waiting for planes to come in and then kidnap/rob/kill the passengers. They will not drive if they can help it. Scary stuff!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

There's places in Texas that you had best stay out of. That doesn't mean the whole state is unsafe, but there are people from out of state and other countries that read reports and then paint the whole state with the same brush.

Mexico is huge. It's three times the size of Texas and it's 2,000 miles from top to bottom. 

Yes, stay out of the bad places in Mexico and Texas as well, but much of Mexico is very safe. For example Cozumel is the safest vacation destination in the world.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been invited for 3 years running to take a management buck off of a lease about 30-40 miles west of Laredo. These guys drive across every time they go down there. I have and will continue to pass on the opportunity.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> There's places in Texas that you had best stay out of. That doesn't mean the whole state is unsafe, but there are people from out of state and other countries that read reports and then paint the whole state with the same brush.
> 
> Mexico is huge. It's three times the size of Texas and it's 2,000 miles from top to bottom.
> 
> Yes, stay out of the bad places in Mexico and Texas as well, but much of Mexico is very safe. For example Cozumel is the safest vacation destination in the world.


Cozumel is only safe because it is an island. Their police monitor who comes and goes on the ferry to Cancun every day. That's the only place in Mexico I would travel to right now.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man the 70's in Mexico were great and I knew a lot of people in Nuevo Laredo that were friends.

I won't even go to Progresso these days; no need to go into harm's way if you don't have to.

Cozumel isn't a problem. I've never felt the least bit concerned while there day or night.

TH


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Cozumel is only safe because it is an island. Their police monitor who comes and goes on the ferry to Cancun every day. That's the only place in Mexico I would travel to right now.


South Padre Island is an island as well, yet the crime rate there is higher than Texas as a whole, this is both property crime and violent crime. The crime rate in Cozumel is as close to zero as you can get.

I've spend lots of time in the jungles and small towns of southern Mexico, Belize and Guatemala and found it far safer than the border areas of the United States and safer than any of our larger cities as a whole, and 1,000X safer than 'bad' areas throughout the U.S.

As far as cities that are safer from the crime aspect, you've got Santa Fe, New Mexico, Boise, Idaho, Yakima, Washington and Spokane, Washington.

Then for counties, there's Iceland and New Zealand at the top of the list. However, with earthquakes, volcanoes and floods, Iceland can get pretty hairy.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> South Padre Island is an island as well, yet the crime rate there is higher than Texas as a whole, this is both property crime and violent crime. The crime rate in Cozumel is as close to zero as you can get.
> 
> I've spend lots of time in the jungles and small towns of southern Mexico, Belize and Guatemala and found it far safer than the border areas of the United States and safer than any of our larger cities as a whole, and 1,000X safer than 'bad' areas throughout the U.S.
> 
> ...


When was the last time that you were in the jungle? It isn't the same mexico as it was even 10 years ago. As far as cozumel, that really isn't the mexico that I miss going to. Cozumel is a lot like Tiki Island. lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> When was the last time that you were in the jungle? It isn't the same mexico as it was even 10 years ago. As far as cozumel, that really isn't the mexico that I miss going to. Cozumel is a lot like Tiki Island. lol


Just more tanned for the most part...LOL

You missed my whole point Avian Quest. The policia in Cozumel pretty much screen who comes off the ferry there every day. I know becaused I asked about it. The wife and I used to go there twice a year for a week, every year. They knew the cruise ship industry was going top be huge and they take every precaution to protect that interest. There used to be one small cruise ship dock, I would not call it a terminal... now there are several. There is no comparison between South Padre and there at all.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah, the one thing the south padre is missing are those polica with full autos everywhere. lol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Yeah, the one thing the south padre is missing are those polica with full autos everywhere. lol


That and a prevailing wind disadvantage


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

You guys who think it is still OK to go into Mexico will be on the news someday. I went there on business and pleasure back 20-30 years ago but no more.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Yeah, the one thing the south padre is missing are those polica with full autos everywhere. lol


Which is exactly what's needed today. It gives an unmistakable message....."Don't start no stuff, and there will be no stuff". Even terrorists understand that one.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> When was the last time that you were in the jungle?


I've spent the last month in the jungles of Chiapas, Mexico, Belize and Guatemala on a wildlife habitat research mission. I was a lot safer than I am now back in Houston. 
*
*


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

A jungle's going to be a lot safer than these border towns. I spent a week and a half with two friends of mine in rio bravo 2 years ago, wouldn't even THINK of doing something stupid like that again. I can't even tell you how stupid we were, but I"m just lucky nothing could have happened. 

Two places I wouldn't go to now as a ****** (kinda): Mexico and Venezuela. It's a real shame...


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> Which is exactly what's needed today. It gives an unmistakable message....."Don't start no stuff, and there will be no stuff". Even terrorists understand that one.


Doesn't seem to work to well in Venezuela and Colombia, I'm afraid. Shame that such great countries with so much beauty and resources are in the situations they are. sad2sm


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*I wasn't trying to stir up the Safe/Not Safe pot. Again*

I was just giving a report of what it was like at the bridge.hwell: Oh, by the way this was the Columbia Bridge.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

My son flew to McAllen the other day to meet with some of his vendors that have their offices in Reynosa. When he got there and called them from the airport they told him to stay in McAllen and they would come to him. They said it was too dangerous for him to come into Mexico. Guess that says it all, huh?

Tinman


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

rugger said:


> Doesn't seem to work to well in Venezuela and Colombia, I'm afraid. Shame that such great countries with so much beauty and resources are in the situations they are. sad2sm


It doesn't work in the bordertowns in Mexico either... or in Mexico City or any other major city there..

The border is flat out dangerous for Mexican nationals as well as ******'s. There is a war going on between the old cartel and the Zeta's. I would expect it is as dangerous for a white person, if not more so, than walking the streets in Afghanistan.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

longhorns13 said:


> Acuna was the last of the safe places in my opinion. We hunt in Del Rio. Was it the Chief of Acuna that got killed? I haven't heard this one yet. sad2sm How's Del Rio? Getting reports of alot of green!!!!


Second hand information that I can't confirm, but comes from someone born and raised in Del Rio that it was the Acuna Chief of Police.

I used to love Acuna too. Ma Crosby's, Corona Club, Manuels Restaurant. Manuels just opened in Del Rio since business was hurting in Acuna. Great food if you are ever in Del Rio. I was told Corona Club was looking at moving to Del Rio too.

I heard at this years Super Bull that nobody went to Acuna. It used to be packed in Acuna that weekend. It's very sad for the locals that have been in these border towns forever, relying on US tourism dollars. They are hurting.

In my opinion, Del Rio is safe. I also think Laredo is still safe. Mind your "p's & q's" at all times! When having lunch with my customer, we started talking about this subject and he was watching his back and keeping our conversation to a whisper.

When people that live in these border towns that used to grow up crossing all of the time without a second thought tell you it's getting serious and they won't go across; it's getting serious! If you are a ****** & still cross, you are foolish!!!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Pathfinder said:


> Second hand information that I can't confirm, but comes from someone born and raised in Del Rio that it was the Acuna Chief of Police.
> 
> I used to love Acuna too. Ma Crosby's, Corona Club, Manuels Restaurant. Manuels just opened in Del Rio since business was hurting in Acuna. Great food if you are ever in Del Rio. I was told Corona Club was looking at moving to Del Rio too.
> 
> ...


I haven't been to Super Bull in several years but I heard its limited now days. I can remember when that weekend would be electric and the business Del Rio and Acuna would get. Those were good times with good people!! Went across a couple of years ago with a friend and told him how fun Corona and Crosby's was gonna be. There was something different in the air and it seemed the attitude had changed. That was it for me. Nothing wrong with staying on the ranch and maybe go to the White Horse at the Ramada!!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Had a contractor do some work a couple of weeks ago and he told us that his brother goes to Laredo nearly twice a month for mexican tile. He told us it's not too bad. Both he and his brother are from Monterrey and he didn't seem to be worried about it. My wife would like to make a trip to Nuevo Laredo in the next couple of weeks to pick up some tile. I told her I don't think it's a good idea to cross the border from Laredo. My wife is from Guadalajara, Mexico and she said it will be okay but I think my wife is in denial. She tells me we only see the bad stuff on tv from Mexico, never the good stories. My response to her was just like international tv shows only the bad stuff about America and never the good stuff (that's another topic). I've been to Guadalajara many times and never felt to be in any danger; however, I don't think I would feel the same in Nuevo Laredo.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

tinman said:


> They said it was too dangerous for him to come into Mexico. Guess that says it all, huh?


Sure it's too dangerous to go into the trouble spots, but it's like a guy living in Detroit telling a Canadian not to go into parts of Detroit because it's too dangerous, and then having the Canadian telling everyone not to go to the United States because it's too dangerous.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

There is a bit of a fare up right now, If ya have to go try to stay under the radar.


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

You may want to read some of these headlines about Mexico

http://www.valleycentral.com/news/mexico.aspx


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> There is a bit of a fare up right now, If ya have to go try to stay under the radar.


Do not cross for the next three days.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> Do not cross for the next three days.


Just go around it.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*First Place Typical 08/09 couldn't find 09/10.*


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

AvianQuest said:


> Just go around it.


There is no safe way to go around right now, just stay out for a while.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

marker150 said:


> You may want to read some of these headlines about Mexico
> 
> http://www.valleycentral.com/news/mexico.aspx


Wow. We had planned on going to Progreso on Saturday but backed out after seeing the weekend warning.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Had a buddy get held up a few weeks ago fishing on Falcon on the Mexican side. He was with a guide. They were held at gunpoint for about 30 minutes while they looked through their boat. Took his cell phone. 

While they were leaving the cove, another group from the opposite shoreline came at them, but they hammered down and outran them to the border. 

No thanks!


----------



## marker150 (Nov 25, 2008)

Tyler said:


> Wow. We had planned on going to Progreso on Saturday but backed out after seeing the weekend warning.


My wife and I went to progresso about one month ago, had no problems but you never know. I would not recommend driving an F250 PU or SUV over at all, they seem to like them over there


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> There is no safe way to go around right now, just stay out for a while.


Sure there is. But you have to stay out of the border area, that's for sure.

You fly over or around the border and you travel to places far away from the trouble area. Mexico is huge, nearly three times the size of Texas and it stretches for 2,000 miles to the south of our border.

In the 48 states you would have to move to Maine, Vermont or New Hampshire to get that far away from the Juarez/El Paso area.

The drug lords don't want you to do anything that helps the Mexico economy. They want to keep the country on the verge of collapse so they can continue their power and they are accomplishing with the unwitting help of people who view Mexico as only a thin area along our southern border.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

marker150 said:


> My wife and I went to progresso about one month ago, had no problems but you never know. I would not recommend driving an F250 PU or SUV over at all, they seem to like them over there


We were there a few months ago and it was fine but the next Saturday after we went there was a gunfight between with the cartel people and the feds and two feds died. The shooting happened right out in front of La Fogada.


----------



## potro (Feb 2, 2010)

My friends I live in Edinburg Tx, and work for the automobile industry and I have to cross Hidalgo/Pharr and now Mission bridge everysingle day to go see our production facilities in Reynosa and Monterrey Mexico, the maquila industry already got to the point that for most of U.S employees to stay in the tradezone (Mcallen U.S warehouses)in order to avoid any issues. Bottom line is in my opinion? if you DON"T need to go to Mexico at the moment DON'T go avoid any problems.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

And stay out of here as well...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_cities_by_crime_rate


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

AvianQuest said:


> Sure it's too dangerous to go into the trouble spots, but it's like a guy living in Detroit telling a Canadian not to go into parts of Detroit because it's too dangerous, and then having the Canadian telling everyone not to go to the United States because it's too dangerous.


 Which really works out if Detroit is the main place people are going.. Cozumel is the only really safe haven as far as the resort towns any more, the border is a war zone, etc.... Sorry, but there's not a whole lot of Texans who include Mexican Jungles in their vacation plans just because they're safe.. This is a hunting board: thus most of what gets talked about here is border towns.. Are you denying that this zone is somewhat lacking in security at the moment?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bukkskin said:


> I crossed today to cancell my permits. Truck and Visa. I sat and talked to the toll both guy for about 5 min. on the way in ( nobody behind me). And on the way out there was no line. Everybody was COOL but there was an Erie feeling in the air. I ain't goin back till openin mornin.


I digress, I gotta go get my topdrive. Any volunteers to lend a helping hand? C-mon it'll be fun. I'll buy the steaks and beers.:wink:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I hear crickets chirping.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Are you denying that this zone is somewhat lacking in security at the moment?


It's a war zone!.....no, it's far worse than a war zone because the good guys can't be armed and you never know when and where a threat is coming from. I'd rather sneak into the FATA than go there.

My point is that Mexico is 2,000 miles from the north end to the south end and the bad areas are tiny compared to the whole land mass. It's an amazing country, but everyone needs to stay out of the bad areas.....some thing in parts of the U.S.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

tec said:


> I hear crickets chirping.


LOL. Never heard them chirp this loud. OK, Prime rib and whatever else ya'll want. Lets go. My truck permit is fittin to EXPIRE. Good help is hard to find these days:spineyes:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> LOL. Never heard them chirp this loud. OK, Prime rib and whatever else ya'll want. Lets go. My truck permit is fittin to EXPIRE. Good help is hard to find these days:spineyes:


Is there a Buck hunt in the negotiations? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I just got back a couple hours ago from Rio Grande City for my nieces high school graduation this weekend. You know it's bad because the principal of the school even addressed the issues during the ceremony along with the pastor at my sister in law's church the next morning.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

TXDRAKE said:


> Is there a Buck hunt in the negotiations? Hmmmmmmm


 LOL, They ain't got no horns(antlers) right now.

Chirp, Chirp..........................................Chirp, Chirp (Ha Ha Ha):rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> LOL, They ain't got no horns(antlers) right now.
> 
> Chirp, Chirp..........................................Chirp, Chirp (Ha Ha Ha):rotfl::rotfl:


Thats ok I'll take an I.O.U.!!!! I know your good for it!!!:rotfl: You ain't getting no chirping here, I'm loud and proud!! :ac550: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I have been invited for 3 years running to take a management buck off of a lease about 30-40 miles west of Laredo. These guys drive across every time they go down there. I have and will continue to pass on the opportunity.


MEOW! 
:dance:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

trodery said:


> MEOW!
> :dance:


Says the Polaris Ranger side-seat ho! :dance:


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.borderlandbeat.com/

looks like it's getting worse, not better. A lot of people have been killed in our area. So much for filling feeders and changing out camera batteries.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

*If it could only last for a few more years*

With all the great rains we have had and No American hunting Pressure this year, It should be awesome. There are going to be some monsters killed this year. 3 years of "let em go,we are in a drought" and then no competition for this coming season. WOW. Gotta Luv it. We may be headed back to the good old days down there.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hope you survive the hunt; me, I've never seen a deer worth my life or my family's financial future.

But remember that there are a lot of soldier's of fortune looking for work who will travel with you to Mexico, protect your permiter and kill for you if necessary; all it costs is money.

Good luck, let us know how it works out for you.

TH


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*would't count on that*

I would count on that! I've head "Zetas" like to hunt and eat deer tamales. I heard rumeres they have taken over some ranches with nice lodges. From someone who a year ago would defend Mexico and say that this was a problem between the Gov't and the cartels, I'm telling you things have changed. STAY AWAY! I would say that vacation resorts are still safe.



Bukkskin said:


> With all the great rains we have had and No American hunting Pressure this year, It should be awesome. There are going to be some monsters killed this year. 3 years of "let em go,we are in a drought" and then no competition for this coming season. WOW. Gotta Luv it. We may be headed back to the good old days down there.


----------



## dune2218 (Feb 7, 2010)

Avian ------- you are in total denial ---- I got $1,000 says you are an Obama suporter, his 'fans' specialize in denial !!!!!!!!!!
To any American thinking of hunting in Mexico, be sure your family has $50,000 to $100,000 in cash to get you back here. You will need it.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.kvoa.com/news/american-found-dead-in-northern-mexico/

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbth...pics/4077630/all/Outfitter_murdered_in_Mexico

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/hunting-andrew-mckean/2010/06/deadly-mexico


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> To any American thinking of hunting in Mexico, be sure your family has $50,000 to $100,000 in cash to get you back here. You will need it.


It cost a family in my home town $300K to get their son back. Fortunately they had that kind of coin but that's $300K that they don't have anymore.

TH


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

As someone who has worked with homeland security and speaking on knowledge and not rumors. Yes, there is a major drug war going on in Mexico. It is possible you could and I say could get in the way of a hit or drive by or something like that. I will say this, the drug cartels want to stay low keyed about the US. They don,t really want to mess with Americans as they are afraid of American intervention. Mexico is out of control with Mexico and not US citizens. Honestly unless you go into the wrong areas which would be the same in the US, you are really ok. AS far as hunting and fishing locations you are really ok. They do not want to hold you for ransom and maybe bring the US government agents down on them. They would most likely kill one of there own if he messed with a US citizen. A normal US citizen. Not someone in the drug or illegal business.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

dune2218 said:


> Avian ------- you are in total denial ---- I got $1,000 says you are an Obama suporter, his 'fans' specialize in denial !!!!!!!!!!
> To any American thinking of hunting in Mexico, be sure your family has $50,000 to $100,000 in cash to get you back here. You will need it.


OK, It's a war zone down there. But if I had any money, I would be willing to pay $12,000 "to start" like an ad on this Hunting board, to hunt BIG deer in Texas. The Zetas Know this, Why would they mess with a "Poor Boy" like me. If they called My wife and demanded $50,000, They would get a good laugh, cus it ain't happening. So Why Bash Us, We're Going. I don't mind ya'll posting the news, But it is what it is. I would love to Hunt deep South Texas, So if you can Hold a fundraiser or something to get me the $10,000 difference, then I'm in. I take my chances, to kill a good deer. I don't expect you to do the same, Do what you want, and I'll do what I want. I Just don't fear for my life, down There. Sorry if that rubs you the wrong way. I hope it is all settled by deer season. The drug buisness is a self cleaning oven down there, and I hope there is a clean oven when I go down. But if not, It won't be the first time.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 19, 2009)

bukkskin, i can appreciate your sense of adventure. i too like the road less travelled.

although, for your family's sake you might want to bump up the insurance.

i'm surprised this recent happening hasn't hit mainstream media yet?

http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2010/06/canadian-citizen-killed-in-coahuila.html


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

We are waiting to see how it goes, hope it settles down.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

wampuscat said:


> We are waiting to see how it goes, hope it settles down.


It's supposed to be settled soon..:smile:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Mazz said:


> bukkskin, i can appreciate your sense of adventure. i too like the road less travelled.
> 
> although, for your family's sake you might want to bump up the insurance.
> 
> ...


WTH, don't Canadians read the news? Mexico is a dangerous place. Please make your Canadian friends aware!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> OK, It's a war zone down there. But if I had any money, I would be willing to pay $12,000 "to start" like an ad on this Hunting board, to hunt BIG deer in Texas. The Zetas Know this, Why would they mess with a "Poor Boy" like me. If they called My wife and demanded $50,000, They would get a good laugh, cus it ain't happening. So Why Bash Us, We're Going. I don't mind ya'll posting the news, But it is what it is. I would love to Hunt deep South Texas, So if you can Hold a fundraiser or something to get me the $10,000 difference, then I'm in. I take my chances, to kill a good deer. I don't expect you to do the same, Do what you want, and I'll do what I want. I Just don't fear for my life, down There. Sorry if that rubs you the wrong way. I hope it is all settled by deer season. The drug buisness is a self cleaning oven down there, and I hope there is a clean oven when I go down. But if not, It won't be the first time.


LOL, the Zetas will kill you for $100. Good luck, if we don't hear any good deer hunting stories from you this fall I guess we can assume your wife didn't have the ransom money.:slimer:


----------

